# How come girls don't want powerful dominant alpha males like me



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm a powerful dominant alpha male who is alpha as fuck.

I get what I want, I am extremely competitive, I dominate any medium(I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))

too many times I see girls ending up with pussy ass bitch boys who don't have my insane competitive drive and lack the ability to eviscerate and dominate all competition that stand in their way and are instead fragile and weak

how come girls go for those dudes and not me


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

I like sweet guys.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yasminec14 said:


> I like sweet guys.


Heh, I bet your sweet guy can't clean ear wax as good as me


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Heh, I bet your sweet guy can't clean ear wax as good as me


There is no sweet guy unfortunately i'm left with the ear wax cleaners of the world.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yasminec14 said:


> There is no sweet guy unfortunately i'm left with the ear wax cleaners of the world.


I'll clean ear wax with you


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I'll clean ear wax with you


Well, that was, _kiiiinda_, sweet I guess ?


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yasminec14 said:


> Well, that was, _kiiiinda_, sweet I guess ?


Thanks, I'm socially awkward


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm a powerful dominant alpha male who is alpha as fuck.
> 
> I get what I want, I am extremely competitive, I dominate any medium(I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))
> 
> ...


Probably because the line is too long. :'(


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm a powerful dominant alpha male who is alpha as fuck.
> 
> I get what I want, I am extremely competitive, I dominate any medium(I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))
> 
> ...


Alpha is defined as a man who is very good with women and has them in abundance in his life.

If your not in then situation then you are not alpha.

These "Bitch Boys" obviously have something these women want which you lack.

Maybe they are more focussed on the girls than the competition so they are actually fuck the girls instead of pointless macho competing and keyboard jockeying.

Whilst youa re bearing your muscles at the other guys and showing what a Beta Male you are, these ALpha's are probably fucking some girls whilst another girl licks their arse hole.

How does it feel to be an omega male?


----------



## Voxi (Apr 13, 2013)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm a powerful dominant alpha male who is alpha as fuck.
> 
> I get what I want, I am extremely competitive, I dominate any medium(I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))
> 
> ...


Arrogance is fucking revolting. That's why.


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm a powerful dominant alpha male who is alpha as fuck.
> 
> I get what I want, I am extremely competitive, I dominate any medium(I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))
> 
> ...


It is possible you are too intimidating for most women so they go for someone who helps them to relax and don't intimidate them. It could be that you offend them unintentionally or they don't like how insulting you can be to others (e.g. most people don't like being called pussy ass bitch or weak and fragile).

There really is a number of reasons and unless you are willing to tell me/ us more, I won't be able to get to the heart of the problem.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty sure OP is joking, people. The ear-wax competition against a 5-year old kinda' gave it away...
* *




Please say it's so, OP! * pleading emoticon *


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Swede said:


> Pretty sure OP is joking, people. The ear-wax competition against a 5-year old kinda' gave it away...
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


No I never joke. I'm an alpha male


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Swede said:


> Probably because the line is too long. :'(


Do you want to be dominated by me


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

^ Made me bust out laughing. No joke.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> ^ Made me bust out laughing. No joke.


Thanks babe


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

"The alpha/beta social distinction is observed in non-human primates, therefore I should act like a chimp to earn sex and respect." Not saying there aren't parallels here (there definitely are), but I think the true "alphas" in a human context are subtle and intelligent enough to know not to brag about their alphaness to others.. and to realize that the metric for their value to society isn't the weight they can bench.

OP is kidding.. or a very strange character given some of his other threads.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yomiel said:


> "The alpha/beta social distinction is observed in non-human primates, therefore I should act like a chimp to earn sex and respect." Not saying there aren't parallels here (there definitely are), but I think the true "alphas" in a human context are subtle and intelligent enough to know not to brag about their alphaness to others.. and to realize that the metric for their value to society isn't the weight they can bench.
> 
> OP is kidding.. or a very strange character given some of his other threads.


No I'm in alpha male.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Nightmaker81 said:


> No I'm in alpha male.


I agree.
Have fun.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Because guys who think in terms of who's alpha and who's a beta are dumb as fuck.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yomiel said:


> I agree.
> Have fun.


Thanks man . Hopefully I'll have a woman to dominate someday


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Thanks man . Hopefully I'll have a woman to dominate someday


b sure 2 treat them lyke shiite. then theyll no whos boss/love u. thats how it works. im alfalfa.

I don't understand people.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Just give me an alpha female named Peg.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Thanks man . Hopefully I'll have a woman to dominate someday


Be sure to put that in your personal ad. Then watch the swooning ensue.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> Be sure to put that in your personal ad. Then watch the swooning ensue.


 NOTE*: My name is Andrew

"Andrew you're so dominant and powerful" Me:"Yeah girl all the dudes you were with were pussy ass bitch boys, I'm an actual alpha male" Girl: "Oh Andrew you're the first real masculine man I've ever had and you really know me and everything" Me: "Yeah girl I know" Girl: "Are those handcuffs??" Me: "Yeah girl" Girl: "Oh Andrew""


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> NOTE*: My name is Andrew
> 
> "Andrew you're so dominant and powerful" Me:"Yeah girl all the dudes you were with were pussy ass bitch boys, I'm an actual alpha male" Girl: "Oh Andrew you're the first real masculine man I've ever had and you really know me and everything" Me: "Yeah girl I know" Girl: "Are those handcuffs??" Me: "Yeah girl" Girl: "Oh Andrew""


Tha fuck did I just read? Lol. Sounds like the dialogue from a kinky Aqua song.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end, the first and the last.

Ges whose alpha as fuk u guise


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> Tha fuck did I just read? Lol. Sounds like the dialogue from a kinky Aqua song.


Me and you when we fall in love and get married


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

blackdog said:


> *sounds like the dialogue from a kinky aqua song.*



lol


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Me and you when we fall in love and get married


No.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> No.


Playing hard to get I see .

Well thanks to society's indulgence on this masculinity that makes me feel alpha and that overagressiveness is attractive it obviously means you're interested *

*Cited by a Pick Up Artist book


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Alphas get all the girls or achieve their goal...whatever the target is...

Beta kind of flounders around in confusion and bitches and moans and complains instead of taking action.

To say being an alpha is arrogant is ignorant as fuck. Alphas are the reason why we have everything we have today or did you think that Einstein was a beta?

Typical...Beta's always like to claim that Alphas are really Beta's to make their Beta state more tolerable.

Gotta get back to work. I'm an Alpha.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Pussy ass bitch boys worship me like they should.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

Girls want a lot of different stuff or character traits in a person. It's best not to bring up the topic of being an alpha, beta, omega, or what have you. But you have to want to make it kind of a game too(make it fun). It's not a game I want to play atm and I am terrible at it and/or maybe it's just not something that's worth it to me. Whatever you do, there will be many consequences...


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh is it you again? I think I saw you in another thread. What you have is arrogance and not all people like Arrogance. To be frank not all woman like jerk offs. Try not being a jerk off, maybe you'll get a nice girl  BTW a true Alpha does not go around saying "Im Alpha as Fuck". They are already secure enough in the fact that they dont need to flaunt it. So you are a wannabe and you deserve no respect or women. Have a nice day Macho Wannabe. Those who got it dont ever flaunt it. Those who flaunt it usually dont got much. I tend to be rather quiet but I am more confident in myself than other people. You are not so you have to convince others. When you stop having to convince others of your superiority, that is when you are truly one. They dont want you since they know you faking it!


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm a powerful dominant alpha male who is alpha as fuck.
> 
> I get what I want, I am extremely competitive, I dominate any medium(I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))
> 
> ...


Interesting that the guy who claims to destroy all competition and skin them alive chooses to cite as an example a time when he won an ear cleaning competition at age 5. Just amazing that girls don't swoon over such a guy. In any case, assuming your post isn't some kind of hyperbolic trolling, you seem like you try too hard to be the alpha type, you come off as being something of a wannabe. You also sound very entitled to women. I'm guessing women might be turned off by that.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Another Lost Cause said:


> Interesting that the guy who claims to destroy all competition and skin them alive chooses to cite as an example a time when he won an ear cleaning competition at age 5. Just amazing that girls don't swoon over such a guy. In any case, assuming your post isn't some kind of hyperbolic trolling, you seem like you try too hard to be the alpha type, you come off as being something of a wannabe. You also sound very entitled to women. I'm guessing women might be turned off by that.


I think this guy is most likely too dense to actually get that.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought beta was a kind of fish....?

Anyway OP, you need to go to the HOH/spank your wife church. They'll love you there. Is your mom into spanking too? ;-)

I will choose to believe that you are joking. That way my world view can stay intact and I'll actually like you. I like a good joke!


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Swede said:


> I thought beta was a kind of fish....?
> 
> Anyway OP, you need to go to the HOH/spank your wife church. They'll love you there. Is your mom into spanking too? ;-)
> 
> I will choose to believe that you are joking. That way my world view can stay intact and I'll actually like you. I like a good joke!


I can smell you
#alphaasfuck


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

If you have to say you're alpha, you are not.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Lol..
> 
> Btw, guys who feel the need to go around telling everyone that they are an "Alpha male" are revealing their insecurities to everyone.


Hi, I'm insecure....

Am I alpha now?


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Wellsy said:


> Hi, I'm insecure....
> 
> Am I alpha now?


no you are alphalpha


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> Hi, I'm insecure....
> 
> Am I alpha now?


Sure, I guess.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

how is @Wellsy so se-

Relationship Status:
In a Relationship

nvm


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Make jokes about the Alpha all you want. The alpha laughs at his own pathos like the lead wolf of a pack takes little nips from the scrub baby wolves.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sup ladies I'm back.

Who wants to get dominated


----------



## furryfury (Sep 20, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I will stick that cue tip so deep and passionately in your ear you will moan as it gets in there. I will hit that sweet spot, right before the eardrum, but where most of the wax builds up. I will be rough, but also know where to hit to get the most wax buildup. You will moan, you will sweat and after all that, I will take that cue tip out and you've being such a dirty, dirty person will now be clean because I had my way with your ear.
> 
> I will then throw the cue tip out and we will decide on our next activity after that. Maybe I'll go after the other ear if you can keep up


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))


How old were you at the time?


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

FlaviaGemina said:


> How old were you at the time?


23
Age is not a factor in my dominance


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Most entertaining thread I've read this year ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

If you're Alpha and he's beta. Then I'm clearly the final build.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> 23
> Age is not a factor in my dominance


That's what would make me unattractive to me. What's the point in "competing" with a little kid? If you had trained 7 hours a day to defeat the boxing world champion or something like that, that would be impressive.
Gloating that you beat a kid just makes you seem like someone who would do anything to make themselves feel better at the expense of others.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Swede said:


> I thought beta was a kind of fish....?
> 
> Anyway OP, you need to go to the HOH/spank your wife church. They'll love you there. Is your mom into spanking too? ;-)
> 
> I will choose to believe that you are joking. That way my world view can stay intact and I'll actually like you. I like a good joke!


Well yes Beta is a type of fish. They are also not suppose to be in a cage together as they eat each other. It also a position in a wolf pack. Alpha, Beta, Omega, Delta. As well as that those words are what the Greeks use to name their alphabet and is also used in Military Squads.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

FlaviaGemina said:


> How old were you at the time?


Perhaps we are being too hard on OP. He might just be mentally handicapped. Bless his poor soul. He shall forever remain a toddler in the body of a man. Lets all throw him a dollar out of pity.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

lol i love OP


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

mhysa said:


> lol i love OP


Thanks babe


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> That's what would make me unattractive to me. What's the point in "competing" with a little kid? If you had trained 7 hours a day to defeat the boxing world champion or something like that, that would be impressive.
> Gloating that you beat a kid just makes you seem like someone who would do anything to make themselves feel better at the expense of others.


Who are you calling a kid?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Who are you calling a kid?


The 5 year old. Why? Am I being ageist and oppressing the chronologically low-numbered person?


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

FlaviaGemina said:


> The 5 year old. Why? Am I being ageist and oppressing the chronologically low-numbered person?


Yeah


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Sup ladies I'm back.
> 
> Who wants to get dominated


I'm in! What do I do?


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> I'm in! What do I do *master* ?


Fix it for you :happy:


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> I'm in! What do I do?


Let me clean your ear. Whenever I want. However I want. With what I want.

There are no safe words with you and I. If I want to clean that ear I WILL clean that ear. Your earwax is no longer yours. It is mine. I decide how dirty your ear is.

And I like it clean.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Let me clean your ear. .


so...... I let you clean my ear, and that makes you the alpha dom?

Git 'r dun!


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> so...... I let you clean my ear, and that makes you the alpha dom?
> 
> Git 'r dun!


Yeah.

Also I can handcuff you.

Here's a contract that you need to sign so I don't get into legal trouble.

Thanks


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

my brain can't keep up with all these euphemisms


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

i cant play the piano said:


> my brain can't keep up with all these euphemisms


Thanks babe.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Also I can handcuff you.
> 
> ...


Oh, sooo close.... Alphas don't waste time on politeness.

(I am disappointed.)


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Swede said:


> Oh, sooo close.... Alphas don't waste time on politeness.
> 
> (I am disappointed.)


No.

I am also a sorcerer. 

I committed a curse on him so he will forever be my submissive.

it is as I planned.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Thanks babe.


np. how's the q-tip holdin up?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

This thread.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

i cant play the piano said:


> np. how's the q-tip holdin up?


Better if it's in you.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Better if it's in you.


my ear's a little dry though...


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

This thread reaks of "I sleep in my mom's basement."


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Also I can handcuff you.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the legal issues. Our documented interactions clearly spell out planned activities, and impart implied consent for those activities. Taken over the course of a 24 hour period intoxication is ruled out. 

Our first meet will be in a bar where we will both ID'd for age, which is a VERY important consent consideration.

As for handcuffs, never on the first date sweety.

Where would you be comfortable meeting?


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> This thread reaks of "I sleep in my mom's basement."


Ha. It does, but then reeking is already implied and needs no mention.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

i cant play the piano said:


> my ear's a little dry though...


Don't worry, I know how to make anyone a bit more wet with earwax(



SevSevens said:


> This thread reaks of "I sleep in my mom's basement."


Yeah we get it you're beta as hell


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> Don't worry about the legal issues. Our documented interactions clearly spell out planned activities, and impart implied consent for those activities. Taken over the course of a 24 hour period intoxication is ruled out.
> 
> Our first meet will be in a bar where we will both ID'd for age, which is a VERY important consent consideration.
> 
> ...


My mothers basement.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

@Nightmaker81

I'm an alpha bro. If you were a true alpha, you would know since alpha bro's can sense each other when they're near.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

True Alpha's lay bricks. How long are your turds @Nightmaker81.

One of the birthmarks of an Alpha are super long and thick turds.

Harkens back to the king of the apes...the silverback lays the biggest piles.

My bet is you have little baby goat turds, or puny man poops.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Watch and learn how a real ALPHA truly lays his pipes. It has nothing to do with bondage or domination. It has to do with assertion of will and power. Watch and learn little beta goat tails.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Damn bruh you're upset as hell. Beta as fuck, don't waste my time


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

@Nightmaker81

If you're so mad brohsizzles why don't you put some water on your bacon? Huh broslice? Why don't you take your bro-splashes and swim up stream bro-gup.

LOL.

You're not Alpha. True Alpha's can take a nip on the ear without bro-tears.

You're already like...hey bro...don't waste my time.

Well...sis....I mean...bro...nice story.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

SevSevens said:


> @_Nightmaker81_
> 
> If you're so mad brohsizzles why don't you put some water on your bacon? Huh broslice? Why don't you take your bro-splashes and swim up stream bro-gup.
> 
> ...


beta as fuck


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

@Nightmaker81

You mad bro?


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

in socionics gammas are the _true_ alphas so y'all can lick my clit


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> in socionics gammas are the _true_ alphas so y'all can lick my clit


All of us at the same time?


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Only Alphas bump this shit in their car.


----------



## Sparkling (Jul 12, 2013)

And I'm waiting for you ...











Message sent via my calculator


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> All of us at the same time?


nah just your mother


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> nah just your mother


You've devolved since you've come out of retirement.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> You've devolved since you've come out of retirement.


so did your mother


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Yomiel said:


> "The alpha/beta social distinction is observed in non-human primates, therefore I should act like a chimp to earn sex and respect." Not saying there aren't parallels here (there definitely are), but I think the true "alphas" in a human context are subtle and intelligent enough to know not to brag about their alphaness to others.. and to realize that the metric for their value to society isn't the weight they can bench.
> 
> OP is kidding.. or a very strange character given some of his other threads.


THANK YOU. I don't get how this recent trend with people flapping their arms and screaming how "ALPHA AS FUK" they are makes any sense in a human context, as human leadership works differently than animal leadership. Why put labels on it like that? So weird.

Oh and also, funny thread. I spit my coffee all over my desk when I read the part about the earwax, thanks OP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> The 5 year old. Why? Am I being ageist and oppressing the chronologically low-numbered person?


Yeah, why do you think its ok? Because your government said so? I knew you weren't thinking independently.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wild said:


> THANK YOU. I don't get how this recent trend with people flapping their arms and screaming how "ALPHA AS FUK" they are makes any sense in a human context, as human leadership works differently than animal leadership. Why put labels on it like that? So weird.
> 
> Oh and also, funny thread. I spit my coffee all over my desk when I read the part about the earwax, thanks OP.


You're welcome babe


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Wild said:


> THANK YOU. I don't get how this recent trend with people flapping their arms and screaming how "ALPHA AS FUK" they are makes any sense in a human context, as human leadership works differently than animal leadership. Why put labels on it like that? So weird.
> 
> Oh and also, funny thread. I spit my coffee all over my desk when I read the part about the earwax, thanks OP.


Alphas don't label themselves. The Betas call Alphas, Alpha.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

SevSevens said:


> Alphas don't label themselves. The Betas call Alphas, Alpha.


beta as fuck


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

@Nightmaker81

You mad bro?










Get off my nuts!


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Nightmaker81 said:


> No.
> 
> I am also a sorcerer.
> 
> ...


* patiently waits for parts of PerC to be triggered by the word 'sorcerer' 
and demand proof that OP truly is one *

* *





"A true sorcerer does not have to tell people that he is a sorcerer"
"OP casts spells in his mom's basement"
"A wizards duel won against an underaged wizard is hardly anything to brag about"
"Imperio!"

+ lots of euphemisms where "q-tip" implies "wand":
"People who think they are sorcerers are generally huge dicks with small q-tips ( =wands)"


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Alpha male mass attractor beta disintigrator dance.

For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm a powerful dominant alpha male who is alpha as fuck.
> 
> I get what I want, I am extremely competitive, I dominate any medium(I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))
> 
> ...


Not everything is supposed to be a competition. Maybe that's your problem.

Besides, the more boastful one is about how great and competitive they are, the more I think it's all for show, and there's probably a whole lot of hollow space underneath it. Maybe you should use your "greatness" to back fill, perhaps throw in a little humility, and see if that doesn't change your outlook a little bit. Nobody wants to be around someone who thinks they're greater than everyone else (even if it might be true).


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I can show you something mammoth


Is it a mammoth? Cuz if it isn't I don't want it.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

BlackDog said:


> Is it a mammoth? Cuz if it isn't I don't want it.


No 

I just want you to love me


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Nightmaker81 said:


> No
> 
> I just want you to love me


Your alpha advances are tempting, but my heart belongs to another. 


* *




JK, they weren't that tempting.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Pardon me if this has already been said, because I've only read page 1 so far, but...

In my experience (and I'm 45, so I have a lot), men who have to tell others they are alpha and dominant...aren't.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Nightmaker81 said:


> No I'm in alpha male.


IN alpha male?

Sounds kinky.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

can't tell if OP has sucessfully trolled everyone or if everyone is successfully reverse-trolling OP or if this is all a show and everyone's trolling me


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

i cant play the piano said:


> can't tell if OP has sucessfully trolled everyone or if everyone is successfully reverse-trolling OP or if this is all a show and everyone's trolling me


Thanks babe


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Thanks babe


i want the q


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

You are hilarious.

This is why I repeatedly find myself attracted to entps when i ahould just stick with my own.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleHawk said:


> You are hilarious.
> 
> This is why I repeatedly find myself attracted to entps when i ahould just stick with my own.


Heh

I'm actually an ENTJ


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleHawk said:


> You are hilarious.
> 
> This is why I repeatedly find myself attracted to entps when i ahould just stick with my own.


Do you want to be dominated by me though I'm lonely


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Alpha as fuck. It's like a new fraternity. AϕA 4 lyf.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

LittleHawk said:


> You are hilarious.
> 
> This is why I repeatedly find myself attracted to entps when i ahould just stick with my own.





Nightmaker81 said:


> Heh
> 
> I'm actually an ENTJ


He's an imposter. I'm the only real ENTP here who can satisfy you.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> He's an imposter. I'm the only real ENTP here who can satisfy you.


can i be the ISFP who satisfies you?


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> He's an imposter. I'm the only real ENTP here who can satisfy you.





i cant play the piano said:


> can i be the ISFP who satisfies you?


Heh

What about an orgy


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

i cant play the piano said:


> can i be the ISFP who satisfies you?


Absolutely.


Nightmaker81 said:


> Heh
> 
> What about an orgy


Nah.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Nah.


why not? if we ask addictivemuse to tag along then the two of them can make sweet love and no one will be left out (with her consent, of course)

but me? my focus will be on you


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

i cant play the piano said:


> why not? we can ask addictivemuse to tag along and the two of them can make love, *but me? my focus will be on you.*


Hmm, in that case I'm all for it.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

^

hahaha, awe, y'all are kinda cute.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I will stick that cue tip so deep and passionately in your ear you will moan as it gets in there. I will hit that sweet spot, right before the eardrum, but where most of the wax builds up. I will be rough, but also know where to hit to get the most wax buildup. You will moan, you will sweat and after all that, I will take that cue tip out and you've being such a dirty, dirty person will now be clean because I had my way with your ear.
> 
> I will then throw the cue tip out and we will decide on our next activity after that. Maybe I'll go after the other ear if you can keep up


I can't even. infinite / 10


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sygma said:


> I can't even. infinite / 10


Thanks babe


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Thanks babe


Please, clean me like one of your french girls


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Cool.

Where do you live? I wanna see what cha' working with. I'll come get ya.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Domination, satisfaction and orgies.

I can deal with that.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

They do want Alphas. There just aren't many of them left.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

My bick is so dig that everyone knows I'm alfa romeo.



angelfish said:


> Alpha as fuck. It's like a new fraternity. AϕA 4 lyf.


I founded that fraternity already, should join if you is Alpha like me.


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

You're no alpha if you're bitching, whining, and complaining about why women pick other guys over you. You posted you are socially awkward. I don't know what planet you are on, but I know of no true alpha males who are socially awkward. Most, if not all true alphas tend to be funny, charismatic, confident, laid back guys who make women feel comfortable and at ease.

Socially awkward guys tend to have the opposite effect on women, to be quite factual.

Alpha men just ARE. Those types of guys don't bitch and they don't complain or whine because they're busy living a good life with a good woman. The true alphas are busy with their careers or education, in long term relationships or marriages, good dads & fathers, have a nice circle of friends, etc. You don't see them bitching, complaining, or whining about anything - ever. They just roll with it, adapt or improve, etc.

Maybe your definition of "alpha" doesn't coincide with what some women consider "alpha" nowadays. 

Who Is the Beta Male? - GoAskSuzie.com
The infographic featured there nails it on alpha vs. beta with regard to women.

Arrogant, entitled guy =/= alpha. Machismo =/= alpha. Overcompensation =/= alpha.

Where do you get the idea that being "sweet" or "romantic" detracts from being alpha? A man can be both confident, dominant, ambitious, but also sweet & romantic at the same time. (How do you think they romance the women they get? Romance has to come in some time). I think a true alpha would be a man who has mastered that complex balance and doesn't feel the need to overcompensate.

Obviously those "sweet" guys are doing something right - if not in public, then in the bedroom or behind closed doors within the relationship. Women can smell arrogance a mile away too. It's a huge turn off. There is a major difference between laid back confidence and arrogance.

ETA: Just realized the OP could be trolling everyone, in which case...*shrug* Doesn't change my thoughts, although the thing about the Q-tips & ear wax was funny.

I'm trying to picture a 20 something guy yelling "ooga booga" and beating his chest and all I can muster is an eye roll. If serious, work on your game OP.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

cuddlyone said:


> YoThere is a major difference between laid back confidence and arrogance.



ur hawt!


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

cuddlyone said:


> You're no alpha if you're bitching, whining, and complaining about why women pick other guys over you. You posted you are socially awkward. I don't know what planet you are on, but I know of no true alpha males who are socially awkward. Most, if not all true alphas tend to be funny, charismatic, confident, laid back guys who make women feel comfortable and at ease.
> 
> Socially awkward guys tend to have the opposite effect on women, to be quite factual.
> 
> ...


I once was sitting in class and this person with a bladder problem peed their pants. I did not want them to be considered someone who pissed their pants better than me.

I proceeded to piss my pants until I was known as the one who could piss his pants the best.

That's my extreme competitive drive.


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I once was sitting in class and this person with a bladder problem peed their pants. I did not want them to be considered someone who pissed their pants better than me.
> 
> I proceeded to piss my pants until I was known as the one who could piss his pants the best.
> 
> That's my extreme competitive drive.


Yeah you are definitely not an ENTP. Go back to the drawing board on this one.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

cuddlyone said:


> Yeah you are definitely not an ENTP. Go back to the drawing board on this one.


if you gave me head, I wouldn't come in your mouth.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a self-admitted gamma.

People must think i'm disgusting as they always get nauseous and vomit around me after a short period of time. All my friends that get close to me always seem like the sickliest bunch, often experiencing bouts of diarrhea and leaving their hair all over the place.

Why don't girls like gammas?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Is this thread actually serious . . . Olympic style earwax cleaning competitions notwithstanding?

Thanks OP, for the arguable the most fun thread I've ever read on PerC (in a very long time) that wasn't in SPAM World.

:rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I once was sitting in class and this person with a bladder problem peed their pants. I did not want them to be considered someone who pissed their pants better than me.
> 
> I proceeded to piss my pants until I was known as the one who could piss his pants the best.
> 
> That's my extreme competitive drive.













My God, I didn't think it was possible to outdo yourselves after you'd showed this inept beta 5 yr. old "pussy bitch boy" , who was boss . . . . but incredibly enough, you proved me wrong.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I once was sitting in class and this person with a bladder problem peed their pants. I did not want them to be considered someone who pissed their pants better than me.
> 
> I proceeded to piss my pants until I was known as the one who could piss his pants the best.
> 
> That's my extreme competitive drive.


i'm going to have to steal this one.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> My bick is so dig that everyone knows I'm alfa romeo.
> 
> 
> I founded that fraternity already, should join if you is Alpha like me.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

AriesLilith said:


>





Joseph K said:


> Is this thread actually serious . . . Olympic style earwax cleaning competitions notwithstanding?
> 
> Thanks OP, for the arguable the most fun thread I've ever read on PerC (in a very long time) that wasn't in SPAM World.
> 
> :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:





Joseph K said:


> My God, I didn't think it was possible to outdo yourselves after you'd showed this inept beta 5 yr. old "pussy bitch boy" , who was boss . . . . but incredibly enough, you proved me wrong.





xisnotx said:


> i'm going to have to steal this one.


Thanks babe


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

You sound like an INTJ. Try to be a little more cooperative. If you're already gonna be competitive, work your way up the social ladder and show how good you can lead being an egocentric asshat (out of the perspective of othet people) will do you bo good.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Emologic said:


> You sound like an INTJ.


:laughing:

....but, no, not really. Pop in on the INTJ forum and read a few posts...


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Well, your post says it all. Women want a relationship. Someone who loves them. They don't want a person who loves himself, and, has to have his own way. It sounds like you're describing being part of the animal kingdom. Jungle Love, Jungle Love its making me hot, it's making me crazy. High School love is jungle love, college love is jungle love, everything else is well developed love. And there's not a lot of need for competition. 



Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm a powerful dominant alpha male who is alpha as fuck.
> 
> I get what I want, I am extremely competitive, I dominate any medium(I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Emologic said:


> You sound like an INTJ. Try to be a little more cooperative. If you're already gonna be competitive, work your way up the social ladder and show how good you can lead being an egocentric asshat (out of the perspective of othet people) will do you bo good.


I'm an ENTJ. The natural alpha male Myers Briggs type.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I would like to become a alpha male with a high IQ and a BIG dick.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Gore Motel said:


> I would like to become a alpha male with a high IQ and a BIG dick.


From the looks of OP, you can have either or.
And sometimes neither.


----------



## Ravxn (Dec 2, 2015)

Idk, I love actual alpha men to boss me around, and then I can argue back about how I am more efficient, and they can actually hold their own in an argument. I have an alpha type of personality, and I easily run over men who can't hold their own against me. I just want to be paralled. Alpha men are either really into me, and I love the quick witted, edgy rapport shared, or are busy trying to control someone that's actually clueless.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

cuddlyone said:


> Who Is the Beta Male? - GoAskSuzie.com


The concept itself is pretty bad (scientifically outdated in animals and never quite accepted for humans) some definitions worse than others, who cares how Suzie redefines it to fit her narrative? 
Of all the lame trolling it made my day that someone takes it seriously.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

SilverFalcon said:


> The concept itself is pretty bad (scientifically outdated in animals and never quite accepted for humans) some definitions worse than others, who cares how Suzie redefines it to fit her narrative?
> Of all the lame trolling it made my day that someone takes it seriously.


Scientists, data and facts are beta bitch boys


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

SilverFalcon said:


> The concept itself is pretty bad (scientifically outdated in animals and never quite accepted for humans) some definitions worse than others, who cares how Suzie redefines it to fit her narrative?
> Of all the lame trolling it made my day that someone takes it seriously.


I responded the way I did because I've sadly had the misfortune of dealing with misogynistic, narcissistic, emotionally immature & controlling/possessive males masquerading or claiming they were successful "alpha" types while throwing temper tantrums like 5 year olds. Turns out all of them were just overcompensating jerks. In their delusional minds, every single one of them conflated being an entitled, macho abusive jerk with "success" or being "alpha" *whateverthatreallymeans* (I seriously wish I was kidding about that). Hindsight is always 20/20. 

Also, I wasn't the only one who took it seriously - read the first several pages. Sadly there are guys who are actually, seriously, that deluded about themselves and lacking self awareness about how they come off to women as d-bags. Oh well, to take your point about "outdated science" such guys can breed themselves out of the gene pool by turning off women with their bad behavior(s). /thread


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

cuddlyone said:


> I responded the way I did because I've sadly had the misfortune of dealing with misogynistic, narcissistic, emotionally immature & controlling/possessive males masquerading or claiming they were successful "alpha" types while throwing temper tantrums like 5 year olds. Turns out all of them were just overcompensating jerks. In their delusional minds, every single one of them conflated being an entitled, macho abusive jerk with "success" or being "alpha" *whateverthatreallymeans* (I seriously wish I was kidding about that). Hindsight is always 20/20.
> 
> Also, I wasn't the only one who took it seriously - read the first several pages. Sadly there are guys who are actually, seriously, that deluded about themselves and lacking self awareness about how they come off to women as d-bags. Oh well, to take your point about "outdated science" such guys can breed themselves out of the gene pool by turning off women with their bad behavior(s). /thread


Sounds like your man can't clean ears well


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Sounds like your man can't clean ears well


It was 2 different exes. And you're actually right - their ear cleaning skills weren't up to snuff (but eh, they weren't NT guys). My current SO is an ENTP. They are excellent ear cleaners & keepers.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

cuddlyone said:


> I responded the way I did because I've sadly had the misfortune of dealing with misogynistic, narcissistic, emotionally immature & controlling/possessive males masquerading or claiming they were successful "alpha" types while throwing temper tantrums like 5 year olds. Turns out all of them were just overcompensating jerks. In their delusional minds, every single one of them conflated being an entitled, macho abusive jerk with "success" or being "alpha" *whateverthatreallymeans* (I seriously wish I was kidding about that). Hindsight is always 20/20.
> 
> Also, I wasn't the only one who took it seriously - read the first several pages. Sadly there are guys who are actually, seriously, that deluded about themselves and lacking self awareness about how they come off to women as d-bags. Oh well, to take your point about "outdated science" such guys can breed themselves out of the gene pool by turning off women with their bad behavior(s). /thread


Alfa/beta/gamma is generally concept of social dominance in animals. Some argued that it might be same in human society.
Than madness came and pundits came with their mantras about how every boy should be alpha (and beta is looser) and how they will tell them how (for big bucks). And who is the target customer? Misogynistic looser to which the idea that he is just too "nice" is appealing.
And than instead of debunking the myth the counter-movement adopted it and turned it 180% around making it all even bigger parody.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Thanks babe


Who is the "babe" you are referring to? Me or @xisnotx? 

:laughing:


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

So, this is still going.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm an ENTJ. The natural alpha male Myers Briggs type.


ENFJs and ESTPs tend to be alphas as well.


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

SilverFalcon said:


> Alfa/beta/gamma is generally concept of social dominance in animals. Some argued that it might be same in human society.
> Than madness came and pundits came with their mantras about how every boy should be alpha (and beta is looser) and how they will tell them how (for big bucks). And who is the target customer? Misogynistic looser to which the idea that he is just too "nice" is appealing.
> And than instead of debunking the myth the counter-movement adopted it and turned it 180% around making it all even bigger parody.


Well I realize now that the OP was just having fun or trolling and I get that, but based on how many of the females responded in this thread, it is clear that there are some guys out there who are flat out delusional about what women really are looking for a in a man. But the thing is that each woman has her own tastes or tendencies so that isn't always going to be cut and dry. I just take issue with the idea that being a successful guy means you HAVE to be what amounts to a jerk, or even an abuser when that isn't true at all. Maybe some people have confused confidence with being a jerk over the years.

I would be happy (from a female perspective) if the alpha vs. beta thing went away and it was just about being a successful guy. My opinion is really that a truly successful guy would be described positively by his partner, his friends/family, & his co-workers - someone they respect and want to know or spend time with. It's not that complicated but you are right in that it's become this big thing and even an industry like with PUA or whatever.

There is nothing wrong with being a nice guy. I think for most guys the struggle is lack of self confidence and self respect. You can have both things without being an entitled jerk. Also when people complain about women "picking" abusive jerks over "nice guys" they don't take into account that the women might have self esteem issues (this is so sadly & overwhelmingly common) or may have grown up in abusive environments. Some times a woman's decision has nothing to do with the guy at all and is her own issues or just tendencies and the guy needs to not take it so personally if they are passed over. It just means she wasn't the right woman for him at that time.


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Emologic said:


> ENFJs and ESTPs tend to be alphas as well.


Are you sure about this? Is that just for the males of these types? I've never heard of alpha/beta being associated with MBTI before. Only thing I've personally dealt with is degrees of compatibility based on MBTI or personality types/traits.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

cuddlyone said:


> ...but based on how many of the females responded in this thread, it is clear that there are some guys out there who are *flat out delusional* about what women really are looking for a in a man.


There is no controversy in between us about that.

But even within the concept of humen being pack animals of sort, reducing it to women would be quite a misunderstanding. The concept is all about social dominance, the power and subjection of the rest of the pack. That is why changing the concept to is laughable and won't likely have success. It makes the author look like not even grasping the concept.



cuddlyone said:


> I would be happy (from a female perspective) if the alpha vs. beta thing went away and it was just about being a successful guy. My opinion is really that a truly successful guy would be described positively by his partner, his friends/family, & his co-workers - someone they respect and want to know or spend time with.


Again, this is not controversial unlike the Alpha myth.
The Alpha Male Myth | The Art of Manliness


> Taken together, the research suggests that the ideal man (for a date or romantic partner) is one who is assertive, confident, easygoing, and sensitive, without being aggressive, demanding, dominant, quiet, shy, or submissive. In other words, a prestigious man, not a dominant man.


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

SilverFalcon said:


> There is no controversy in between us about that.
> 
> Again, this is not controversial unlike the Alpha myth.
> The Alpha Male Myth | The Art of Manliness


Thank you so much for linking the last article. It sums everything up perfectly in a better way than I could begin to try to get into. It was interesting to read the comments on this particular article - lots of discussion and some people disagreeing based on their own experiences. There were some comments lamenting the fact that some men might not be able to ever attract a partner in their lifetime - those guys are ignoring that there are also women out there who might not ever attract a partner in their lifetime also.

I don't think it's "prestige" so much as just being the kind of man that the man himself would want to know closely and be good friends with (then attracting like minded women?) It is not impossible to be strong & confident and also kind & sensitive at the same time. How does the man treat those who might be more vulnerable or weaker than him? Women pay attention to these things very closely, especially for long term.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Because you sound like an arrogant self-centered dick, this is why nobody wants you.


----------



## iGodMode (Dec 3, 2015)

lmao OP wins fuck I missed this thread.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

this thread be like....


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Do you want to be dominated by me


It's funny that you phrased that in passive voice.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

cuddlyone said:


> Are you sure about this? Is that just for the males of these types? I've never heard of alpha/beta being associated with MBTI before. Only thing I've personally dealt with is degrees of compatibility based on MBTI or personality types/traits.


I think he means that both types are choleric type A personalities for the most part. I think ENFJ is the only feeler considered choleric, ESFJs are considered pure sanguine.

Type B ppl are not competitive and are kinda relaxed >.> or at least we don't get upset when losing.

:blushed: anyway idk whut OP is on about, chicks dig my alpha as fuck cool stoic reserve plus the straight faced witty remarks, because it makes other men seem like needy raging weaklings by comparison.

Frank Zappa is a good example of a Type B alpha as fuck fugly asshole women seem to dig..yo. Just look at that sexy face. I bet he could beat OP at ear wax removal:


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

Could be because the stereotypical macho image kind of gives the impression that you're very focused on yourself, on your own success in competitions you've made up yourself, and the likes... And generally when looking for a partner I suppose many of us would be interested in someone who'd be interested in us. Not just themselves.

But that's just a wild guess.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

It's because most of the men who act Alpha are actually Beta.

Alpha males, or men that are really confident in themselves, don't go around acting macho and don't push for dominance in every situation to prove their alpha status.

They have calm confidence in themselves.

Retards who act like Alphas are just betas.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I have calm confidence in myself.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't tell if this thread is a satire, a troll, or just someone with an unbelievable disconnection with reality.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I smell a narcissist.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

dulcinea said:


> I smell a narcissist.


you are smelling fresh cut roses.

I farted.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> you are smelling fresh cut roses.
> 
> I farted.


*read type description. Saw ENTP. Thought "Why am I not surprised?":tongue:*


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> this thread be like....


XD I want, nay! Need! to know about the context of that picture


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

AddictiveMuse said:


> XD I want, nay! Need! to know about the context of that picture


so do I XD


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> XD I want, nay! Need! to know about the context of that picture


It's the literal meaning of a very popular vulgar saying in Spanish.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> so do I XD


What did you even google to get that! XD


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

EDLC said:


> It's the literal meaning of a very popular vulgar saying in Spanish.


The Spanish are full of weird and wonderful sayings. My mum uses one particular threat which states they're going to cut off their balls and making them wear it as a sombrero. Harsh lol. Mum says it with actions too. Apparently it's very cathartic XD


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Playful Proxy said:


> I can't tell if this thread is a satire, a troll, or just someone with an unbelievable disconnection with reality.


I believe that the OP is saying that he is an alpha male.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

AddictiveMuse said:


> What did you even google to get that! XD


"helicopter penis"


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

What girls really want


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Gore Motel said:


> I have calm confidence in myself.


Then you're a sexy alpha male beast.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sup, who wants to get dominated


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't like alpha guys as they're traditionally macho and all, gender roles etc come into mind which annoys me to no end...
Hmmm... I kind of like guys who can be dominating and submissive. But I DON'T like the dominating type of guy that dominates only to inflate THEIR EGO. I want a dominating guy who's being dominating because he wants to please me. I also like it when a guy can be submissive because guys being shy blushing and squirming is so ... (I don't think "cute" is the right word) other than, I like it .


----------



## StableSun35 (Oct 14, 2013)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm a powerful dominant alpha male who is alpha as fuck.
> 
> I get what I want, I am extremely competitive, I dominate any medium(I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))
> 
> ...


ha, no offense but you are SO not my type. I like very feminine, soft things. that whole “tougher harder faster more is better” stuff.....So not up my alley at all. I’m guessing you’d always want control (gag) and would want to state my opinions for me (double gag). Thanks but no.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

B3LIAL said:


> Then you're a sexy alpha male beast.


Thanks. I am not projecting a mask to hide fundamental emotional flaws at my core. And frankly I have high testosterone and have made all of the right decisions in life.

Cheers


----------



## Frog (May 11, 2011)

I love this thread so much. This is the polar opposite of a "Nice guys finish last" thread, which makes me love it.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Frog said:


> I love this thread so much. This is the polar opposite of a "Nice guys finish last" thread, which makes me love it.


Yeah that 5 year old guy was a nice guy and look what happened to him


----------



## Frog (May 11, 2011)

No idea what you're talking about. Point is, so called "nice" guys wonder what's wrong with girls when the girls don't show interest, and so called "alpha" guys wonder what's wrong with girls when girls don't show interest, which makes me wonder if both of you are looking out when you should be looking in.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Girls don't want alphas. Girls don't want soft, effeminate men. Girls want big...terrifying...massive...throat-shattering dicks that can shoot cum loads 50 paces. Girls want to have cum all over their faces...in their eyes...their ears...their nose...all over. They especially like when their eyes get stuck shut from it...oh yeah.

SOURCE: Educational Pornography Videos from Nice Guys Jack Off First, Inc.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Popinjay said:


> Girls don't want alphas. Girls don't want soft, effeminate men. Girls want big...terrifying...massive...throat-shattering dicks that can shoot cum loads 50 paces. Girls want to have cum all over their faces...in their eyes...their ears...their nose...all over. They especially like when their eyes get stuck shut from it...oh yeah.
> 
> SOURCE: Educational Pornography Videos from Nice Guys Jack Off First, Inc.


I'm a girl and this is exactly want.  No, it's what I _need_. Hehe


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

In my opinion it is far more 'alpha' or sexy when a man is quietly confident of who he is, without the need to be loud/ obnoxious, with the whole competitive thing going on. I guess the word I look for is "maturity". I read once that in order to be a leader you must first learn to serve. People look up to those who have humility, and inspire us to be better versions of ourselves. These are the qualities I look for. Of course a great sense of humour too.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm a powerful dominant alpha male who is alpha as fuck.
> 
> I get what I want, I am extremely competitive, I dominate any medium(I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))
> 
> ...


If you have to ask this question, you really don't know what women want or appreciate in a man. Alpha men are not always the better choice, they are often very controlling and want power over their partner. Women don't always want a man who always gets what he wants, they want a man who they can challenge.

An edgy sweetheart is the perfect combo. Competitive men are often aggressive, they can't take no for an answer which can be taxing on their partner, not to mention embarrassing in the right circumstances.


----------



## Kiawaki (May 5, 2015)

:Subscribes to the thread. Submissively.:


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Kiawaki said:


> :Subscribes to the thread. Submissively.:


Thanks babe. I knew you couldn't resist me.


----------



## Kiawaki (May 5, 2015)

Who could ever resist a true alpha male professional earwax cleaner?


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Gore Motel said:


> Thanks. I am not projecting a mask to hide fundamental emotional flaws at my core. And frankly I have high testosterone and have made all of the right decisions in life.
> 
> Cheers


You'll be pounding pussy in no time bro lol.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Aren't you that goofy looking Indian guy studying "black hole theory"?


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> studying "black hole theory"?


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Aren't you that goofy looking Indian guy studying "black hole theory"?


Yea


----------



## FireRain (Dec 6, 2015)

God this topic is wonderful haha xD

dunno, I like guys only dominant in bed, probably because it counters my dominant self.

But usually super male male testosterone loaded guys are a total turn off, they are usually super jealous, I like freedom and I don't like anyone telling me what to do and how to do.

I won't stand in the kitchen and I won't give birth to anyone or anything, and I won't ever wear a ring on my finger. 
Most super male dominant males want that tho, which is simply o.ô ... mhm boring.
I like to conquer, and introverts are an awesome playground to conquer ^^


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

FireRain said:


> God this topic is wonderful haha xD



maybe you just haven't found the right guy.......... 

You need a Sigma guy.


----------



## FireRain (Dec 6, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> maybe you just haven't found the right guy..........
> 
> You need a Sigma guy.


Sigma o.o?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

FireRain said:


> Sigma o.o?


Alpha without groupies.......


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

powerful alpha male


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Macrosapien said:


> powerful alpha male


Yeah that's me. What's up


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Clitoris.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

John X said:


> Clitoris.


Can you direct me to the clitoris?


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Gore Motel said:


> Can you direct me to the clitoris?


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

John X said:


>


You sir are da belle of da ball.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

If you're an alpha male, why are you on a internet forum, asking for advice on how to pick up women? 



Nightmaker81 said:


> I'm a powerful dominant alpha male who is alpha as fuck.
> 
> I get what I want, I am extremely competitive, I dominate any medium(I once competed a 5 year old on who could clean their earwax faster with a q tip(I won))
> 
> ...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Brian1 said:


> If you're an alpha male, why are you on a internet forum, asking for advice on how to pick up women?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Gore Motel said:


> Can you direct me to the clitoris?


----------



## Frog (May 11, 2011)

kiwigrl said:


> In my opinion it is far more 'alpha' or sexy when a man is quietly confident of who he is, without the need to be loud/ obnoxious, with the whole competitive thing going on. I guess the word I look for is "maturity". I read once that in order to be a leader you must first learn to serve. People look up to those who have humility, and inspire us to be better versions of ourselves. These are the qualities I look for. Of course a great sense of humour too.


I found Agent Hotchner a fitting signature on this post.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Bosom.


----------



## Frog (May 11, 2011)

John X said:


> Bosom.


Dang it, John! I came back to this thread for that!


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

stiletto said:


> If you have to say you're alpha, you are not.


It'll be fun if this guy crosses a gamma ENTJ. 

I love making unhealthy alphas grovel.

Unhealthy alpha may also be a beta desiring to be an alpha.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Frog said:


> Dang it, John! I came back to this thread for that!


Success. Now ... I can rest.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I prefer my boyfriend to be dominating in bed, but woah, I'm staying away from every person sounding like this


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Please, 95 % of you women seek to dominate the male in every other aspect of his life, and then you get timid when the male finally displays his true masculinity. It scares the shit out of you because you know that BS 'aggression' you are projecting is no match for the pure primal masculine energy, when it is expressed.

I've seen it time and time again. The male will be calm, and try to adhere to the social rules that is most convenient to the woman, but then the woman will see this as a opportunity to dominate further. I have seen it too many times. Women trying to dominate, and over-assert themselves in situations where there is no need to do so, and when the male has finally had enough, and gives you 2% of his concentrated 'maleness', you scrunch up like a raisin, and retreat.

Hmph.

-Calmly back flips off building onto motorcycle and rides off into the night-


(That is right. Shit just got real f**kers)


----------



## Kiawaki (May 5, 2015)

AshtangiBear said:


> It'll be fun if this guy crosses a gamma ENTJ.
> 
> I love making unhealthy alphas grovel.
> 
> Unhealthy alpha may also be a beta desiring to be an alpha.


I think this thread shows nicely how most posters don't read further than the first sentence of the first post. And even that not thoroughly :tongue:

Read the first 10 pages or so, you will laugh.
Especially page 6.


----------

